# Remmy and Rascal



## lovemyrats4eva (Dec 18, 2007)

I have posted in the introduction section, but thought i would share my pics of Remmy and Rascal in here. Remmy is the grey one and Rascal the grey/white.


----------



## lovemyrats4eva (Dec 18, 2007)

The first pic ofRemmy was the day i got him, i no longer use saw dust, i use yesterdays news.


----------



## Middy (Nov 19, 2007)

There are adorible! I love the picture of Remmy.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

SO cute... I love that first picture!


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Oooh, what color is Rascal? A roan? He is a beautiful rat! *I wants to steal him*


----------



## lovemyrats4eva (Dec 18, 2007)

Messerschmitt said:


> Oooh, what color is Rascal? A roan? He is a beautiful rat! *I wants to steal him*


Thanks, i love him! i dont know the proper names for rat colours, but he is white with grey markings haha


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

That picture of Remmy is so cute and Rascal has such gorgeous colouring.


----------



## Bren (Dec 18, 2007)

Such beautiful Rattiekins....the top pic is priceless. Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

They are both truly adorable!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They are adorable!


----------



## janine (Dec 31, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

they are beautiful!!


----------

